# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Floricultura  Clavel

## Kapiqantu

Hola:
Estoy interasada en hacer una investigación en clavel y quisiera saber si alguien tiene información sobre las variedades de clavel que se cultivan en el Perú y en que regiones. Gracias.Temas similares: esquejes de clavel

----------

